# A wacky quasi-macro fish photography experiment



## Stoogie (Apr 9, 2011)

Just picked up a Rikenon 50mm f/2 and a 2x teleconverter. I'm trying to use the teleconverter to increase my effective magnification, as it doubles the focal length but leaves the minimum focusing distance as it was. It's a cheap way to get almost "macro" results, and the teleconverter comes in handy for other things too. I think it makes the fish 'pop' more, and I don't have to crop 

I've never appreciated how much fish move around until I tried using a manual focus lens with a tiny DOF. (I managed to get his eye in focus, his lips are a little out though) I didn't have the light to stop down my lens, hence the narrow DOF, but I think the end result works. It's a fishy portrait!

Uncropped
100mm (50mm + 2x TC)
1/40s
F 2
ISO 1600
No flash


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Thats an awesome pic, seems like the fish is floating lol


----------



## Stoogie (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks Claudia  He was


----------



## Flygirl (Jul 23, 2011)

You got the eye in focus and that's what counts - I like the shot, great colour too. Another bonus is the consistent background, really makes the fish pop. The only thing I would clean up is the distraction on the bottom left.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Covered it with my hand and I have to agree with flygirl ...here yah go.


----------



## Stoogie (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah, seeing it I totally agree, good call!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

OMG - I think that shot is BEAUTIFUL  Very nicely done.
Shelley


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## waterbox (Nov 26, 2011)

Nice shot! 

And wow, it sure doesn't look like ISO 1600.


----------



## Stoogie (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I have to say, I've been pretty impressed with the low like performance on the K-r. There's a bit of noise at ISO1600, but it's entirely manageable with a little post processing. Isn't shooting in RAW wonderful


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Excellent picture. Can we look forward to others?


----------



## Stoogie (Apr 9, 2011)

You sure can, although I'll have to clean my glass first! I have got a few older ones kicking around though. Here's an older one of my dominant male saulosi.










And another older one of two Acei


----------

